# Changes on SMB mount aren't seen until the file is actually opened.



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 13, 2011)

The situation is this:


I run file.py on my Windows 7 machine, either from the commandline or from explorer, doesn't matter.
I edit this file on my (FreeBSD) server, this just works 20x better for me than editing it on Windows.
The changes are not seen until I actually open the file in any editor. This is obviously not desired.

I'm not sure if this is a client (Windows) issue or a server (samba) issue (?) ... Does anyone happen to know?

I'm using the latest version of samba35 from ports.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2011)

Try building samba with FAM (File Alteration Monitor) enabled. See if that helps.


----------

